# Tv Telefunken SIF 400 N2 - SAGA264 S8 USB no enciende.



## Noel92 (Dic 30, 2016)

Buenas tardes, espero que me puedan ayudar, tengo un tv Telefunken que me dejó de funcionar de la noche a la mañana, cuándo lo abrí comprobé que tenia varios condensadores en mal estado y se los cambié pero seguía igual, decidí sustituir la fuente de alimentación por una nueva pensado que la fuente tendría otra cosa mas pero cuándo puse la nueva sigue sin funcionar y el led de standby empieza a parpadear a la vez uno azul y otro naranja, no se que mas hacer, estoy desesperado espero que me puedan ayudar.
Gracias.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 30, 2016)

Bienvenido desde ya al foro colega

¿que modelo de telefunken seria?

Dado que ello ayudaría en la busqueda de información, como para que sea más probable arrivar a una solución (o en todo caso, para ser preciso, para quienes más están en el tema).

E incluso a lo mejor sabiendo eso se encuentra data por estos lados


----------



## Noel92 (Dic 31, 2016)

Si perdona se me habia olvidado... El modelo es el SIF 400 N2 USB espero que me puedan ayudar.
Gracias.


----------



## Istrale (Ene 16, 2017)

Hola, has mirado si tienes alguna linea en corto en la mainboard?

Por ejemplo con el polimetor en continuidad, toca el chasis del tv y con la otra punta toca los pines correspondientes a los voltajes que le entran a la main, si te da continuidad, tienes esa linea en corto.

Yo tenia la linea de 12 vols en corto.

Saludos.


----------



## Mounir (Ago 12, 2020)

Hola buenas...
Espero que me ayudaís por mi tv Telefunken modelo SAGA264 S8 USB que no enciende es que el STAND BY parpadea cuand toco el mando de control pero no se ve la imagen ( no se enciende ). lo abrí y comprobé si hay algunas cosas quemados o algun cable separado pero nada...
Muchas gracias


----------



## sergiot (Ago 12, 2020)

Tampoco tiene sonido? cuando le das al encendido, las tensiónes de la fuente se hacen presentes? no falta alguna?


----------



## Mounir (Ago 13, 2020)

Hola, buenas...Tampoco tiene sonido y si se parpadea LED significa que las tensiones de la fuente se hacen presentes .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2020)

No se si es efecto del flash de la foto o hay capacitores inflados ?


----------



## Mounir (Ago 14, 2020)

Hola buenos días...
efectivamente, cuando lo abrí observé que como dos o tres condensadores como inflados pero tengo que comprobar con el polímetro que tienen la tensión adecuada. la pregunta cómo compruebo que están bien ( que no están inflados )?.. 
Gracias


----------



## sergiot (Ago 14, 2020)

Todos estos estan inflados, no se miden, se cambian directamente.


----------



## Mounir (Ago 14, 2020)

Hola buenos días ...
Muchas gracias, exactamente tenía dudas sobre esos condensadores, a ver voy a cambiarlos y cómo será......
La pregunta es que puedo comprarlos desde LOS VENDEDORES en INTERNET, y cómo cojo sus datos de esos condensadores???
Gracias...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 14, 2020)

Compra donde los vendan, si tienes una casa de electronica cerca, mejor, sino donde consigas.

Los condensadores tiene sus valores en voltaje (V) y microfaradios (uF) en éste caso. Un ejemplo comun seria 470uF @ 16V, y asi los pides; "deme tantos condensadores de 470 microfaradios por 16 voltios"

Aparte de los condensadores, seria sano medir mosfet y demas componentes, como resistencias, etc, ANTES si quiera volver a conectar todo...


----------



## sergiot (Ago 14, 2020)

Me parece a mi o no tenes conocimientos de electronica? de ser asi tenes que tener muchisimo cuidado, esto no es algo tan simple, no solo por lo que puedas dañar sino porque esa plata maneja tensiones peligrosas, cambiar un capacitor por uno igual tomando sus valores es lo mas basico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2020)

No cometas el error de quitarlos todos , los anotas en un papel , los compras y luego los cambias de a uno , y cambias todos los electrolíticos , inflados y no inflados !

Si no tienes experiencia busca a alguien que si la tenga para ayudarte .


----------



## Mounir (Ago 14, 2020)

Hola...
Muchas gracias amigos, es que verdad no tengo tan experiencia con la electrónica pero tengo conocimientos y he visto muchas vídeos en YOUTUBE sobre la reparación de televisores.
A *DOSMETROS *"  y cambias todos los electrolíticos , inflados y no inflados " Quiere decir que tengo que cambiar todos los condensadores???
Gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2020)

No todos , pero si todos los electrolíticos !


----------



## Mounir (Ago 14, 2020)

por eso voy a cambiar los que están inflados...?


----------



## sergiot (Ago 14, 2020)

Te esta diciendo que todos los electrolitos, pero no todos los capacitores ya que hay capacitores que no son electroliticos.


----------



## Mounir (Ago 14, 2020)

Bueno amigos al final voy a cambiar los condensadores que me comentó *SERGIOT *en la foto que son 6 y a ver si se nota algo....
Gracias


----------



## sergiot (Ago 14, 2020)

La razón por la cual dosmetro te dijo de cambiar todos es porque no siempre un electrolitico esta en mal estado y se infla, ojala los componentes electronicos dieran evidencias visibles de su estado, pero lamentablemente no es asi, muchos suelen estar visiblemente bien, pero al medirlos estan fuera de valor.


----------



## Mounir (Ago 14, 2020)

Bueno bueno ahora entiendo bien, bueno qué me consejais más amigos? voy a cambiar los 6 condensadores que se ven inflados y después si ocurre algo cambio los demás y quedamos en contacto...
Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 14, 2020)

Haber....
Los 6 marcados son los que se VEN mal. Lo que te sugieren es que cambies esos 6, mas el resto de electroliticos. Si no sabes lo que es un capacitor electrolitico, ya te lo dijeron, *NO* metas mano porque vas a terminar aruinando algo, o perjudicandote a ti. En las fuentes conmutadas hay voltajes que superan los *300 voltios*!!!


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 14, 2020)

Coincido totalmente con DJ T3, Mounir si no tienes experiencia en estas fuentes mejor pide colaboración a alguien cercano a ti que sepa, porque te puedes llevar una buena descarga Mounir y te puedes Mourir 

No solo es cambiar y sale funcionando la TV, hay que realizar mediciones respectivas posiblemente haya en corto semiconductores y demás,  como por ejemplo ese diodo se ve algo raro habría que medirlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces, pero no podes operar un cerebro si no sos neurocirujano....sin importar si tienes cuchillos, agujas e hilo en tu casa...


----------



## Mounir (Ago 14, 2020)

Bueno amigos no voy a tocar nada hasta que consigo alguien sabe con la electrónica y quedo con vosotros con contacto...
Os comentaré si hay algo... Muchas gracias por los consejos...
Una idea me dijo un conocido que lo mejor cambiar la placa de alimentación entera...!!! Qué me aconsejáis???
Gracias...


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 14, 2020)

Mounir dijo:


> Hola amigos...
> Una idea me dijo un conocido que lo mejor cambiar la placa de alimentación entera...!!!
> Qué me aconsejáis???
> Gracias...



Es la mejor opinión que te han dado , eso si debes comparar en cuanto te la reparan y cuanto te sale usada pero funcional.


----------



## Mounir (Ago 14, 2020)

Espero, gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2020)

Mounir dijo:


> Una idea me dijo un conocido que lo mejor cambiar la placa de alimentación entera...!!!


 
No leíste ni siquiera el primer mensaje de todo !


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 14, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No leíste ni siquiera el primer mensaje de todo !



Tener los mismos síntomas no significa tener la misma falla o estaré en un error

El modelo de Noel92 es el SIF 400 N2 USB.

El modelo de Mounir es el SAGA 264 S8 USB

Esa fuente sale andando, cambiando filtros, algunos semiconductores si están en corto y una repasada de soldaduras, se ve a Km que claramente la falla fue por sobre calentamiento, la dejaban mucho tiempo prendida y luego muchas personas preguntan porque dejo de funcionar un día para otro 

Es triste cuando uno no tiene los suficientes conocimientos y da impotencia, todos hemos pasado por ello cuando recién empezamos en el mundo de la electronica.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 14, 2020)

Mounir dijo:


> Hola amigos...
> Una idea me dijo un conocido que lo mejor cambiar la placa de alimentación entera...!!!
> Qué me aconsejáis???
> Gracias...


Digamos que estarías salteándote varias alternativas.


----------



## Mounir (Ago 15, 2020)

Hola bue día amigos....
Por fa alguien me ayuda por el el modelo de la placa de alimentación de mi TV TELEFUNKEN SAGA264 S8 USB.
Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 15, 2020)

Mounir dijo:


> Hola bue día amigos....
> Por fa alguien me ayuda por el el modelo de la placa de alimentación de mi TV TELEFUNKEN SAGA264 S8 USB.
> Gracias


Cuál sería la consulta?


----------



## Mounir (Ago 15, 2020)

Quiero cambiarla ...
He ido a dos tiendas de electrónica pero no tienen...

Hola...
Cómo saco el modelo de la placa de alimentación???
Gracias...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 15, 2020)

Mounir dijo:


> Hola...
> Cómo saco el modelo de la placa de alimentación???
> Gracias...


Empieza por llevarla a un técnico, posiblemente pueda repararla por un costo mucho menor que conseguir algo usado quizás!


----------



## Mounir (Ago 15, 2020)

Porque he visto en INTERNET que varios precios de tv telefunken y depende de modelo...
Sólo quiero sacar el modelo y sabar cuánto vale si de 20 a 30 euros no es mucho....
Pues voy a llevarla a un técnico a ver que me diga...
Sólo quiero sacar el modelo y sabar cuánto vale si de 20 a 30 euros no es mucho....
Pues voy a llevarla a un técnico a ver que me diga...


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 15, 2020)

Mounir dijo:


> Porque he visto en INTERNET que varios precios de tv telefunken y depende de modelo...
> Sólo quiero sacar el modelo y sabar cuánto vale si de 20 a 30 euros no es mucho....
> Pues voy a llevarla a un técnico a ver que me diga...
> Sólo quiero sacar el modelo y sabar cuánto vale si de 20 a 30 euros no es mucho....
> Pues voy a llevarla a un técnico a ver que me diga...



20 Euros vale pero la T-CON, esa fuente ronda los 50 o 60 Euros, pero no es fácil conseguirla, asi que ya deberías descartar la compra NO te parece por ello te deje que la buscaras😅 por ti mismo, claro que hay modelos de esa fuente que puede ser compatible, no soy un experto en TV asi que se me escapa los modelos de TV que posiblemente tengan esa misma fuente 

Asi que solo te queda 2 cartuchos por quemar, llevarla a que alguien te la repare o que consigas un modelo compatible a tu fuente, cual opción eliges?


----------



## Mounir (Ago 15, 2020)

Mejor consigo un modelo compatible


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 15, 2020)

Mounir dijo:


> Mejor consigo un modelo compatible



Po ser hoy sábado te colaboro 🤣

Cotiza la siguiente Ref: 17PW26-4 

Al igual todas fallan tarde que temprano por lo mismos condensadores, es reemplazarlos repasar soldaduras y listo.


----------



## Mounir (Ago 16, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Po ser hoy sábado te colaboro 🤣
> Cotiza la siguiente Ref: 17PW26-4
> Al igual todas fallan tarde que temprano por lo mismos condensadores, es reemplazarlos repasar soldaduras y listo.
> Mucha gracias



Hola amigos buenos días....
Una cosa rara que la encontré cuando abrí mi televisor, se ve en la foto....


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 16, 2020)

Quizas un pedazo de soporte....  🤷‍♂️ 
No parece parte de algun componente electronico


----------



## Mounir (Ago 16, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Quizas un pedazo de soporte....  🤷‍♂️
> No parece parte de algun componente electronico


Mucha gracias


----------

